# Whats in your music library?



## silent sniper (Jan 7, 2008)

I just wanna know what kind of music people around here like. 

I got a ton of classic rock (Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, Pink Floyd, etc) and metal (Dragonforce, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, etc)








oh yes and Physical Graffiti for the win.


----------



## notnarb (Jan 7, 2008)

techno, all variants, excluding speedcore and jpop


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 7, 2008)

talk radio


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 7, 2008)

classic rock (Led Zep, Jimi Hendrix), all sorts of metal (this is what I have the most of), techno, VG remixes, The Beatles and other psychedelic rock, some anime soundtracks, indie rock, a bit of alt. rock, a bit of orchestral stuff, and uh....I think that's it.

My main musical interests are The Beatles and Metal though.


[EDIT] That's not it! I often do this but...I forgot a couple of things :/. Prog rock (Pink Floyd, King Crimson), Punk (Fugazi, Dead Kennedys), Grunge (Alice in Chains, Nirvana), comedy (Tenacious D, Flight of the Conchords), 80s/hair rock (Queen, Aerosmith)

A few of my Favorite bands:

Black Sabbath
Slayer
Kreator
The Beatles
King Crimson
Metallica
Tenacious D
King Crimson
Pantera
Pink Floyd
Tool


and here is my last.fm page:

last.fm


----------



## Rulza (Jan 7, 2008)

99% J-rock/J-pop


----------



## Bourbanog (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got a lot of prog-rock, some metal and classic rock. But lately I've been into Blues/jazz. Robben Ford and John Scofield are awesome players, along with some good old stuff like Hendrix and SRV.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 7, 2008)

Pop, classical, rock and heavy metal


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 7, 2008)

Kashmir is the best song of Physical Graffiti. Hard rock and heavy metal( GNR,Pantera, Led Zeppelin,Metallica,Aerosmith,etc) and some Nirvana.


----------



## mfpants50 (Jan 7, 2008)

From Chopin to Nirvana in my library.


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Anything BUT POP - I Cant stand karaoke singers who earn millions while the talented musicians out there stuggle to get pub gigs, makes me sick to the bone!


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 7, 2008)

Clubland sorta stuff.

Darren Styles, Breeze, Hixxy and stuff like that.


----------



## jagviper (Jan 7, 2008)

Mostly Dance/Hip Hop, Like Lupe Fiasco, Cool Kids, Justice, Chromeo, And tons of Daft Punk


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing, believe it or not...
I accidentally deleted all my music and I've been too much of a lazy git to download more because I've been too busy...

Used to have quite a bit of metal and old rock. I was into Wolfmother before I stopped listening.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2008)

there is hardly any music i dont like (speedcore etc. is not music!)

but i tend to rock and reggae.


----------



## Jax (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> 99% J-rock/J-pop








j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have a lot of Jap music, specially anime openings and endings and game soundtracks.


----------



## Scorned (Jan 7, 2008)

Anything, except Gospel and Country.


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Kashmir is the best song of Physical Graffiti. Hard rock and heavy metal( GNR,Pantera, Led Zeppelin,Metallica,Aerosmith,etc) and some Nirvana.
> 
> you're officialy my new best friend.
> 
> ...


SO TRUE. SO FREAKING TRUE.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 8, 2008)

Animu OPs and EDs, game soundtracks, Tenacious D, Tatu, Moby, Coldplay, MCR(ahahaha), Daft Punk, Destiny's Child, Magical Trick Society, Nightwish, and Weird Al.

PLUS singles from internet memes like Still Alive


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 8, 2008)

Hrm... I'll try to put it into percentages, since I added like 4k songs since I last took a picture.

About: 90% J-pop/J-Rock. 9% Anime CD albums and such. 1% Linking Park, Switchfoot, Kanye West. 
Got me some awesome Trance music, and hardcore J-Techono too. >_>

And odd person, I am.


----------



## War (Jan 8, 2008)

-sigh- Well, my iPod had to be reformatted, so all my music was lost. I really have been looking around for some good JPop/JRock, but I haven't found any decent artists aside from like 4 or 5.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 8, 2008)

If you want I can PM you an awesome place War. It's a really nice place to discover Asian artists you've never heard of and such.


----------



## Moots (Jan 8, 2008)

Classic rock(Zepplin, Floyd, Sabbath, etc) 
80's rock/metal (Iron maiden, Dragonforce, Manowar, Metallica, Motley Crue)
Musical stuff (All of Andrew Lloyd Webber's stuff)
A few techno tunes a star wars wix that I am very fond of.
And a select few rap tunes (Old snoop, Old Dre, Xibit, etc)

But my current favourite is a rap group from australia called Hilltop Hoods, they rule, plus the one guy sounds like kano from mortal Kombat.


----------



## War (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> If you want I can PM you an awesome place War. It's a really nice place to discover Asian artists you've never heard of and such.


Sounds great, Twiffles! Please do. :3


----------



## FrEEz902 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rock, Melodic? Metal (The one w/o all screaming)

Partial lists of bands on my playlist:

Breaking Benjamin
Evanescence
Linkin Park
Papa Roach
Rise Against
The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 8, 2008)

Not much really, I mean compared to some other people, just 27GB of everything, from Blind Guardian to Jethro Tull. And some Bolivian music too (not folk music though).


----------



## jagviper (Jan 8, 2008)

My Music Profile 
	

That is what i generally listen too, but the charts aren't too accurate because that is from the last 3 months or so, and only what i listen too through Itunes. (Most of my listening is on my ipod/winamp)


----------



## Rayder (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, we have about 90gigs of music in our jukebox drive......ALL kinds of music.....even music we don't even like.   Why?  Because SOMEBODY likes it and we ain't stingy.  We have the kind of music we hate; rap, country, classical, plus all the music we DO like.  If someone brings over a CD, we rip it into our library.   We're like.....all equal opportunity and stuff.


----------



## EN!GMA (Jan 8, 2008)

hmmm, ill list what i dont listen to: christian, country... uh.... most pop.... yea im pretty eclectic

various artists: gouryella, porcupine tree, tool, jay chou, coheed and cambria, metallica, three 6 mafia, eduard lalo, infected mushroom, mae, paul van dyk... there isnt really a trend


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 8, 2008)

- lots of metal (Metallica, Rage, Blind Guardian, Rammstein, Subway To Sally, Nevermore, Maiden...)
- alternative and rock (dredg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , Serj Tankian,...)
- a bit of Pop (Josh Groban, Juli, Tomte)
- a bit of JPop and JRock


----------



## iritegood (Jan 8, 2008)

I've found myself listening to 'classic' rock from around the 80-90's. A lot of punk, alternative, and a lot of rock. Nu metal, R&B, 90's & non-mainstream rap. (The good stuff - common, the roots, etc.) Also a little techno/trance thrown in there. Not a lot of jazz though.
Oh, and did I forget to mention? Indie rock!
I'm all for independent artists. Except I don't cry and throw a tantrum when a great band (Single File?) signs with a major label. (OMG! You're popular now! I hate you for selling out!)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tons of happy hardcore
More hardcore, trancecore, etc.
Progressive trance, and variants,
Few techno (the non-repetitive bollocks)
Some dance,
Classic 80s/early 90s rock,
80s music, electro, synthesized, all sorts,
Jazz,
and tons of other random music with no real defining genre.


----------



## Brouhaha (Jan 8, 2008)

Everything and anything. But what I prefer above all is ambient such as the Buddha Bar and Hotel Costes compilations. Also been having a crazy fix of Boys Noize lately... Makes me code faster at work!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 8, 2008)

Arcade Fire
Avril Lavigne
Band Aid (Do they know it's Christmas)
The Beach Boys
Black Lace (Agadoo)
Chumbawamba (Tubthumping)
Dead or Alive (You Spin Me Right Round)
Disney
Don McLean (American Pie)
Electric Light Orchestra
Evenescence
Fatboy Slim (Remix of Psyché Rock by Henry Pierre)
Flight of the Conchords
The Fray
Good Charlotte
Half Life 2 Soundtrack
Henry Pierre (Psyché Rock)
Hot Butter (Popcorn)
The Human League
Kaiser Chiefs
The Killers
King Harvest (Dancing in the Moonlight)
KT Tunstall (Suddenly I See)
Men Without Hats (Safety Dance)
Muse
Nelly Furtado
O-Zone (Numa)
Plain White Ts (Delilah)
Pogues (Fairytale of New York)
Portal (Still Alive)
The Proclaimers (I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles))
Queen (Don't Stop Me Now)
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Rick Astley (RickRoll)
Rick Wakeman
Rogue Traders (Voodoo Child)
Rolf Harris
Scissor Sisters
Smashing! Live
Weebl
Weird Al

Quite varied  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If there's a song name in brackets next to the artist's name, it means that's the only song I've got by them. If a row is grey, it means I've only got it either out of curiosity or as a joke.

Or you could look at my Last.fm page.


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 8, 2008)

Sinkhead you need better music :/ Avril Lavigne? The Beach Boys?!?! NELLY FURTADO?!?!

wtf is this shit


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Sinkhead you need better music :/ Avril Lavigne? The Beach Boys?!?! NELLY FURTADO?!?!
> 
> wtf is this shit


Erk. Avril Lavigne shoud be grey. And _some_ of Nelly Furtado's stuff is alright.
But yes, I admit it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I enjoy the Beach Boys  :'(


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sinkhead you need better music :/ Avril Lavigne? The Beach Boys?!?! NELLY FURTADO?!?!
> ...


I can't stand them. Too happy and...well, beachy. but whatever.


And I've been wondering, why is Radiohead so popular? I mean, they're good and all, but not so great that they shoudl top the last.fm charts everyy month. They are even overtakign the Beatles  :'(


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tom Waits.

And the rest is mainly a mixture of punk, metal, rock or anything guitar driven of most genres save whatever is in the charts (I have nothing against it per se but I find most of it is lousy so something has to be presented to me rather than me go out looking).
I would do a dir /b/s or use mp3tag to do something but I am hungry.

I have been developing a tendency over the last couple of months (when I was with access to my PC anyhow) to delete whatever I do not listen to which has prevented me from amassing one of the several hundred gig collections various people I know have.


----------



## HyoImowano (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Well, we have about 90gigs of music in our jukebox drive......ALL kinds of music.....even music we don't even like.Â  Why?Â Because SOMEBODY likes it and we ain't stingy.Â We have the kind of music we hate; rap, country, classical, plus all the music we DO like.Â If someone brings over a CD, we rip it into our library.Â  We're like.....all equal opportunity and stuff.



This is the same thing I do.

I just started playing my library on random and here's a sampling of what came on:

Hello Little Girl - The Beatles
Pink Triangle - Weezer
Hustler Musik - Lil' Wayne
Chica me Tipo - Sublime
He Sends His Love - Point of Grace
I'm Gonna Getcha Good! - Shania Twain
As If We Never Said Goodbye - Barbra Streisand
Searching - Frank Sinatra
I Alone - Live
Call Me Calmly - Barenaked Ladies (One of my favorite bands actually)


----------



## flai (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Sinkhead you need better music :/ Avril Lavigne? The Beach Boys?!?! NELLY FURTADO?!?!
> 
> wtf is this shit



And what exactly is wrong with The Beach Boys? Better than most of the crap out at the moment anyway.

And Nelly Furtado's first album was good, nothing like her stuff now. 

Can't stand up for Avril Lavigne though...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2008)

In genres it would be: Emo, Indie, Alternative, Rock, Rockabilly, Country (just a little), Hardcore (not Gabba) and some House.

A link to my Last.fm profile (including some recently played tracks) is in my sig.



QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> - lots of metal (Metallica, Rage, Blind Guardian, Rammstein, Subway To Sally, Nevermore, Maiden...)
> - alternative and rock (dredg
> 
> 
> ...


Tomte is awesome (especially the older tracks like 'Gorillas im Küstennebel' or 'z. Zt.'). I've also seen them live twice and bought every CD (including singles)!


----------



## rest0re (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Tons of happy hardcore
> More hardcore, trancecore, etc.
> Progressive trance, and variants,
> *Few techno (the non-repetitive bollocks)*
> ...


what techno ?

just playing aril brikha cd deeparture in time


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 8, 2008)

Just about damn everything, I listen to tons of music.

Favorites (In no particular order):
Electric Light Orchestra
m1dy
The Books
Sigur Ros
Electric Wizard
Pendulum
Technical Itch
Animal Collective
Switches
Devo
My Bloody Valentine (If you haven't listened to Loveless, go do it. Now. I'm not kidding)
Secret Shine
Ride
SOIL&"PIMP" Sessions
Shpongle
Kraftwerk
The Seatbelts
Taku Iwasaki
Beat Crusaders
FLOW
Number Girl (Anyone who likes J-Rock HAS to check these guys out. Seriously.)
Noisia
Deltron 3030
Dan Le Sac vs Scroobius Pip
RIP SLYME
Boris
Fu Manchu
Kyuss
Unida
Blind Guardian
Demons & Wizards
Ahab
Worship
Ulver
The Sword
Sleep
Sunn O)))
Infected Mushroom
Candlemass
Death
Bomb The Music Industry!
Less Than Jake
Protest The Hero
Sunny Day Real Estate
The Cherry Coke$
Guitar Wolf
The Mighty Mighty Bosstones
Aphex Twin
Drive Like Jehu
Mono
World's End Girlfriend
Tchaikovsky
Emerson, Lake & Palmer
Man or Astro-Man?
Porcupine Tree
Dream Theater
Symphony X
Rhapsody
Polysics
Oingo Boingo
Takuro Yoshida
The Blue Hearts
Spor

.... wow. That turned into a big list... o.o

last.fm for anyone interested: last.fm/user/anime_junkie


----------



## Issac (Jan 10, 2008)

rock folk emo punkrock pop electro-ish.. now it's all gone, hard disk failure!


----------



## JPH (Jan 10, 2008)

That's gangsta gangsta shit, yo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bone Thugs~N~Harmony
Damian Marley (son of the great Bob Marley)
A bit of 2Pac
Lil Wayne
etc...


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Jan 10, 2008)

Hip hop/rap, you know, the good stuff. My favorite MCs and groups include:

Eric B. and Rakim (Rakim is THE best rapper alive, period)
Public Enemy
The Roots
Common
Black Star (Mos Def and Talib Kweli)
Lupe Fiasco
A Tribe Called Quest
Wu Tang Clan
Ghostface Killah
GZA
Raekwon
Nas
old Jay-Z (namely, his first album, Reasonable Doubt)
Outkast
GangStarr

I like listening to rap that actually means something. To me, it's the best type of music there is, since you can relate your life and experiences in such a poetic form, plus all the rappers I listen to write their own lyrics.

I can't stand some rock bands and pop singers and such who don't even write their own lyrics, I don't see the point in music if it isn't personal expression.


----------



## freemaan (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a LOT hardcore, happy hardcore and techno music, and a bit from almost every genre on my PC.
Check my last.fm profile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.last.fm/user/davido2/


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 10, 2008)

Metal, lots of metal, Black Metal, Death Metal... You name it! Also some techno, and Mike Jones!


----------



## OSW (Jan 11, 2008)

There's really not many genre's that i hate, but i don't like too heavy rock.

*English Music*:

Pop - i like some popular music, but i don't usually get too attached to the big hits that are currently "in"
Rap - mainly Tupac


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> *little bit of reggae - *


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Brouhaha @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Also been having a crazy fix of Boys Noize lately... Makes me code faster at work!







If you like Boys Noize, you'll love the Ed Banger label...


----------



## kaotic_azn (Jan 11, 2008)

I've got quite a bit of Opeth, Arch Enemy, and now Spiritual beggars.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jan 11, 2008)

Lots of metal, j music and hard rock. =)


----------



## puff1983 (Jan 11, 2008)

Alot of alt rock, classic rock, and a few R&B.

Just Added:
ZZ Top - Greatest Hits
Linkin Park - Minutes to Midnight (I had nothing else to get)


----------



## Issac (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> ...
> little bit of reggae -


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> *Japanese Music*: people seem to get involved if they watch anime etc, and now my library is probably 70% japanese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Number Girl
Polysics
The Blue Hearts

Check them out now. You'll like them, I'm almost sure. Especially Polysics, if you like Beat Crusaders.


----------



## PikaPika (Jan 12, 2008)

Daft Punk, Dragonforce, Evanescence, Kings of Leon, L'Arc~en~Ciel, Linkin Park, Slayer, Slipknot, System of a Down, the Outlaw Star OST, and the FMA OST.


----------



## HippoSheep (Jan 12, 2008)

As I scroll down the list I see Classic Rock...80s..0_o...Alternive/Rock, Punk...Oh and Mr.Roboto. I think he gets his own catercory =]


----------



## OSW (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> > little bit of reggae -


----------



## Mars (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Hip hop/rap, you know, the good stuff. My favorite MCs and groups include:
> 
> Eric B. and Rakim (Rakim is THE best rapper alive, period)
> Public Enemy
> ...



My library is very similar to yours. It's dominated by rappers who actually have depth in their songs. Like Lupe Fiasco, Common, etc.

I tend to stay away from more recent rap songs, as they have little insight.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 12, 2008)

Super Eurobeat, Trance, Disco, Techno, popular music.

I hate metal and classic rock.


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> I hate metal and classic rock.


BURN IN HELL


How can you not like any metal or classic rock :/


----------



## Westside (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate metal and classic rock.
> ...


Uh... like alot of people out there...


----------

